# School me on unions



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

The application process will differ from local to local, however in general you fill out an application, you test and then you interview. If accepted you go through a probationary period after which you are inducted.

It is up to the local but your hours may not be accepted.

No matter what, what you end up doing is determined by the foreman of whatever job you end up on. Apprentices are usually treated as cheap labor, so brooms and gophering and all the dirty work are yours. As you get experienced you do less of that and more work - but I have been doing this 30+ years and I still will occasionally go for break or sweep up. Work is work.

Union shops generally do not have more work than non union shops. They usually have different kinds of work, but if income stability is super important be aware that many union electricians get laid off in between projects. The pay and benefits are better and overall you are better off working union but there are still those layoff times in between.

It sounds like your contractor is one of the good guys so moving becomes a tougher choice. Go and make the application and do some research on how busy your local union hall is. See if there are some fellows you can chat with and if it looks like the union might accept you, have an open and frank conversation with your boss.

Best of luck


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

Don't expect anybody to care about peculiar circumstances until you get your foot in the door and prove yourself.

People spew alot of hot air in this biz, about what they can and can't do, and where they're coming from. The more a man fronts his skills and abilities, more likely he is a pos lazy butterfinger troublemaker who leaves a string of f-ups in his wake. I say this to you because I am the sparky jesus.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

So, I'm guessing your looking at the Grand Junctions local? How is the work outlook in that area for the next 5 years? Will the NJATC be able to keep you busy? Is the trade seasonal where you are at? You already know your last contractor can't keep you busy all the time, although it does sound like a pretty decent outfit giving you a nice variety of skills. If you apply to the apprenticeship your previous ojt hours will not count toward school but certainly count toward sitting for the journeyman test. If you organize in as CE/CW and test in the boards you may be placed as a second or third year depending on your score. Either way, the IBEW isn't for everyone and the only way to find out if it is a good fit for you is to give it a try but know at some point you will have to travel to stay busy. I worked out of local 12 in 08 when Commanche 3 powerhouse was going up and that job was full of hands from Denver and the Springs. What ever you choose, good luck in the future.


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

So in these lay off periods do you collect unemployment? And what is meant by singing the book?


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

Phatstax said:


> So, I'm guessing your looking at the Grand Junctions local? How is the work outlook in that area for the next 5 years? Will the NJATC be able to keep you busy? Is the trade seasonal where you are at? You already know your last contractor can't keep you busy all the time, although it does sound like a pretty decent outfit giving you a nice variety of skills. If you apply to the apprenticeship your previous ojt hours will not count toward school but certainly count toward sitting for the journeyman test. If you organize in as CE/CW and test in the boards you may be placed as a second or third year depending on your score. Either way, the IBEW isn't for everyone and the only way to find out if it is a good fit for you is to give it a try but know at some point you will have to travel to stay busy. I worked out of local 12 in 08 when Commanche 3 powerhouse was going up and that job was full of hands from Denver and the Springs. What ever you choose, good luck in the future.


Yeah I'd be looking at the junction local. As for the outlook right now it's kinda hard to say. The oil and gas industry is our areas largest industry and that's on a real slow rebound right now. I'm not really in that loop anymore so I'm not sure what that outlook is like. When you say travel, is that voluntary travel or are you just chasing the work where it might be? Are there options of where to go and for how long?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

icdubois said:


> So in these lay off periods do you collect unemployment? And what is meant by singing the book?


Yes, you can collect unemployment during layoffs. 

Signing the book basically means putting your name on the list of members available to go to work. When you get laid off you go to your hall and sign the book, or tell them you got laid off and are ready to go to work. In your home local you sign book 1.

If you travel, you can sign the books of other locals as well, but when you do so, you are signing their book 2.

Jobs are then offered to the folks on the books, first to book 1 and then to book 2, in the order in which they are signed in.


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

I guess that's not too bad. Still have income even if it's not as much as your be making if you were working.


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

So when your a union member your just just a member but employed by the union. Your employed by the contractor who is doing the project, correct? Does that affect taxes or unemployment or things of that nature?


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Your employed by the contractor not the union.


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

Sorry for the ignorance, but is this how it works.

You apply to the union, get accepted and are now a member of the local, you then go looking for a position at local union shops or do they contact you. How does this work as an apprentice. Do you normally work for the same contractor for your apprenticeship or do you bounce around as the jobs change. Or is there a possibility that you can become an union apprentice and not work but still go to school on your own time? 

I obviously very little knowledge on the ins and out of union membership and the employment factor of it all. 

Thanks for the schooling.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

icdubois said:


> Sorry for the ignorance, but is this how it works.
> 
> You apply to the union, get accepted and are now a member of the local, you then go looking for a position at local union shops or do they contact you. How does this work as an apprentice. Do you normally work for the same contractor for your apprenticeship or do you bounce around as the jobs change. Or is there a possibility that you can become an union apprentice and not work but still go to school on your own time?
> 
> ...


The union finds work for you. Basically contractors ask the hall for X number of workers for X length of time and the hall goes though the book and sends along workers.

Every local differs, but here, apprentices bounce around and go to school one day a week ( paid ) regardless of whether they are working or not.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

icdubois said:


> So when your a union member your just just a member but employed by the union. Your employed by the contractor who is doing the project, correct? Does that affect taxes or unemployment or things of that nature?


eejack has pretty much nailed it for you already. But regarding taxes and whatnot, you'll fill out a W-4 for each contractor you work for (as it is a new employer for you) and at tax time you'll get a W-2 from each. If you collect unemployment in between jobs you'll probably get a 1099-G from whatever your state unemployment agency is. The more jobs you go on, the more W2s you'll get. I know one guy that got like eight or nine W2s last year. There's probably plenty of dudes out there who get more than that.


----------



## Moonshot180 (Apr 1, 2012)

eejack said:


> The application process will differ from local to local, however in general you fill out an application, you test and then you interview. If accepted you go through a probationary period after which you are inducted.
> 
> It is up to the local but your hours may not be accepted.
> 
> ...


Well put brother IMHO.

icdubios;

I like the idea of having an "open and frank converstation" with your boss.


The whole union, non-union subjects tend to become personnal, and it doesnt have to be that way. 

Just be respectfull and talk it over with your boss. Eejack has some good points too, especially if you decide to, and join the union, you may be subject to layoffs here and there, but it isn't personnal or reflect on your skills as a tradesman, it is just business. 

I am glad I joined the Union years ago when I did, I have been very fortunate to stay busy.

Best of luck to you sir whatever you decide.


----------

